# Admiralty Floating Dock Falmouth



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all, not been on here for a long while, been off on other tangents.

The title says everthing about my query, I am looking for information on Admiralty Floating Docks, specifically the one which was at Falmouth in 1964. I am sure that there must be articles on here or even books written about them, but for the life of me, after a couple of days research I have been frustrated and unable to find anything. Will someone more 'au fait' with the net point me in the correct direction please?

Thanks,

John T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Info on just the one I'm afraid, AFD 58 built at the Furness Yard in 1957.
H/O at Gareloch 1957 after Trials
At Devonport 1976 in Service there 1992, still in Service? After a sweep through the photo section today it appears to have been scrapped


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

See this thread which mentions AFD 5 and AFD 35 at Falmouth.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=23255 
Though I'm fairly sure AFD 35 was at Malta 1948 - 1965.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=119379


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Gents, I am quickly gathering info, apparently by strange coincidence there is the first of a 2 part article by Ian Buxton on AFD's in The 'Warships' supplement to 'Marine News' which states that AFD 5 (The 'Portsmouth Dock'). Arrived Falmouth 1951 and sold to Maryland Shipbuilding, Baltimore, left Falmouth 30/4/66 towed by 'Alice L Moran'. Broke in two - one half sank 400ml SW of Scillies 6/5/66. 

Absolutely amazing what one can find on this net. Technocretin that I am, I rue the hours and money which I have spent (wasted?) in my life travelling around to dusty libraries and museums. Had I waited until the WWW age I could have spent more on Good Wine, Bad Women and Fast Horses.

John T


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

there are pictures of A F D 5 on site i think i put them in the tug gallery it shows her in bermuda before she was towed back to FALMOUTH in 1951
left Bermuda july 11 towed by reward ,warden with prosperous as escort and reserve tug reaching Falmouth on august 11 1951


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Pilot, arrived Falmouth my 3rd birthday.

John T


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

One AFD is now the jetty for the mainland end of the Orkney ferry.

MB


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Admiralty Floating DockL*

Photos of Portsmout AFD.
1. HMS Illustrious 1948

2. HMS Subtle......... 26.03.1949


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Rob, great help.

John T


----------



## sonofachopper (Jan 29, 2012)

John Tremelling said:


> Hi all, not been on here for a long while, been off on other tangents.
> 
> The title says everthing about my query, I am looking for information on Admiralty Floating Docks, specifically the one which was at Falmouth in 1964. I am sure that there must be articles on here or even books written about them, but for the life of me, after a couple of days research I have been frustrated and unable to find anything. Will someone more 'au fait' with the net point me in the correct direction please?
> 
> ...



Hi - not sure if this thread is still open, but my Dad was on board AFD5 while it was towed from Bermuda to Falmouth as Telegrapher. If you're still interested let me know.


----------



## Bernard Shaw (Aug 3, 2021)

My father was the Dock Master from 1940 to 1945 including the towing from Alexandria, Egypt to Bermuda. I have some photos and the log from the trip to Bermuda and a log off all the ships that were docked from 1940 to 1945 if anyone is interested.


----------

